# Apa Water Profile



## DUANNE (8/8/09)

ive just started to play around with water adjusments and am looking if anyone knows a good profile for an apa. have tried the usual searches and come up with sfa. any help or advice would be very much apreciated. 
thanks bh


----------



## katzke (9/8/09)

BEERHOG said:


> ive just started to play around with water adjusments and am looking if anyone knows a good profile for an apa. have tried the usual searches and come up with sfa. any help or advice would be very much apreciated.
> thanks bh



Do not have one for APA but if my mind is working correctly with out my first cup of tea, look in Designing Great Beers. In the back under styles he gives info on how winning brews were put together. That is where I got the info I have been testing out.


----------



## warra48 (9/8/09)

I did some research into this not long ago, and came up with this profile for Chico, California, the home of SNPA.
I can't guarantee the accuracy, like anything we find on the net, but it's a start.

Name: Chico, CA
PH: 7.0

Calcium: 110.0
Magnesium: 18.0
Sodium: 17.0
Sulfate: 350.0
Chloride: 50.0
Bicarbonate: 0.0


----------



## Jye (9/8/09)

Below is what I use. Its the most recent Brisbane water report (which is over a yr old) and I only modify my mash water. Check out the podcasts from the brewing network on water if you havent.





I cant remember where I got it from but below is apparently Dog Fish Heads water profile.


----------

